# Wanted to get just two more and ended up with four more! :D



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I already had two does to begin with, but I was searching for just two more.

I've been looking for mice for about six weeks now. I was searching on craigslist and the only pet store that carries female mice here.
The pet store didn't have any mice until last week, but when I went in there they had already sold all four of them. I went in there on shipment day too!
So this week I went in a day before the shipment was due and I found out that they were getting four more females shipped in today so I asked them to hold them for me.
I went in today and I looked at the four little girls and they were so adorable! I had originally planned to just get two so I would have a total of four mice, but the little ones were so tiny (I'm guessing they were 5 or 6 weeks old.. My older mice were almost full grown when I got them from the same pet shop). They were all so beautifully marked that I got them all. Currently I have them in with my two older girls (after cleaning the tank of course) and they are all getting along very well. Mithe loves the little ones and has been sitting with them. Myrre seems indifferent about them.

I'll post pictures of them once I take them... (I've been so slack about taking pictures lately :s )

Three have black eyes and one has ruby. All are short fur and I don't think any of them are satin because they don't shine like Mithe and Myrre do.
One black eyed mouse is a light yellow color with white on her face.
Another black eyed mouse is white with light mock chocolate (I think its that color.. I'm not experienced in mouse colors) spots all over her body except her face.
The last black eyed mouse is completely white except for a gray spot where her hear is and a gray spot around her tail on her rump.
The ruby eyed mouse is champagne colored with a white belt around her tummy.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lucky you  looking forward to pics


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are pictures of them! Please, if I have gotten any of their colors wrong let me know. 
After looking more closely at the spotted girl, she looks like she has agouti spots.

This is the friendliest mouse. She's the one that jumps on my hand and climbs up my arm to my shoulder.  I've decided to call her Aylithe. It has a similar ending sound to "Mithe" and she follows Mithe around everywhere, so it seemed very fitting. 









This one is starting to warm up to me now. She'll crawl onto my hand sometimes. (She really has black eyes.. I used flash so it made a red glint in one eye).









Here is another picture of her. It better shows her color.









Here is the mouse with the belt. She's the only one with ruby eyes besides Myrre.









Another picture of her. I believe she's a satin.









Here is the spotted one (who I think is an agouti spotted after a closer look.. She looks like she has some ticking in her brown spots). I can actually hold her now without fearing that she's about to take a mighty leap off my hand. She still looks like she's going to jump (which is why I don't have any pictures of her face), but she does stay put in my hand.









Here is a better picture of her.









Another good picture of her.









Here is another picture of the really spotted one climbing the water bottle. 









Another picture of Aylithe.









And yet another picture of Aylithe. 









Here is a picture of Aylithe and Mithe (one of my original two girls).









Here is a picture of Myrre (my other adult mouse that was one of my original two). Since Mithe found her way into the pictures, I didn't want to leave Myrre out.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lovely pics


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you 

Any help with what their colors are?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are beautiful. I would help with colours but I struggle with that myself at the best of times


----------

